# Case 580 Back-up Alarm



## Dingo1226 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am using a Case 580 with a box blade at some apartments and need to turn off the back-up alarm. Any advice would be helpful thanks


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Find the back up alarm and cut one of the wires and when your done splice them back together, Unless it has a kill switch somewhere


----------



## Dingo1226 (Jan 4, 2010)

Right, But do you have any clue where it is? Or do you know if it has a fuse somewhere?


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

should be a small rectangler black box,mounted on the tractor somewhere,turn the key on a put the tractor in reverse till you find the noise! lol


----------



## Dingo1226 (Jan 4, 2010)

wow really... man why didnt I think of that! thanks for the help


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

They are usually located up above the swing cylinders,on my two hoes they are on the right side of the machine if you are looking at it from the back,there are two or three bolts holding it there with two wires.


----------



## Dingo1226 (Jan 4, 2010)

I’m looking for more of a precise location, or maybe if there is a wire that would be found closer to the motor or a “Fuse” Box or even in the cab. I understand that I need to cut a wire, but I don’t want to stand in the cold and just cut random wires. Just hoping someone has had the same problem. Thanks


----------



## Dingo1226 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks, sorry forget that last post, yours didn’t show up until after I posted


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

I would not just cut the wires but install a switch in the cab so you can turn it on and off..it can be handy when you don't want to annoy neighbors.. but #1 for saftey ( yes I know backup alarms are for only people that don't look) #2 beacuse if OSHA ever comes by and it doesn't work it is a fine..FYI .. also when ever you put it in reverse it puts pwer to the wire so at the very least tape it up.. There is only one wire that is hot and the other is a ground.. hope that helps


----------



## Dingo1226 (Jan 4, 2010)

Yea thats what were going to do, put a switch on it. but i just havent had the time to lay on the gound and find the noise box. (hoe is in a lot all winter) Thanks for the help


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

You could take the plate up in the cab and splice the wire at the switch on the tranny..It shouldn't take that long to do.. either way..I suppose you could just pull the fuse.. I can't recall of the top of my head but I don't think anything else is on that fuse..


----------



## Dingo1226 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok thanks I’m going to look at it more in the morning. Ill let you guys know how it goes thanks again.


----------

